# Sir Vape - Summer Sale



## Sir Vape (6/2/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/summersale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BigGuy (6/2/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/strawberry-astronaut get it while there is still some left


----------



## BigGuy (6/2/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/summersale/products/kayfun-v4-clone-by-ehpro


----------



## Jakey (6/2/15)

Grrrrrr, wish this was posted a week ago. Before I bought my istick at full price lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (6/2/15)

Sorry dude but hey there are plenty of other things on sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (6/2/15)

got my device frm u sooner than I expected. Great service, thanks. Worth it,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (7/2/15)

pm sent @Sir Vape


----------



## BigGuy (7/2/15)

Another brilliant tank for sale at Sir Vape. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/summersale/products/billow-rta-by-ehpro


----------



## BigGuy (7/2/15)

Anyone for halo? http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/summersale/products/halo-tribeca-30ml


----------



## MurderDoll (7/2/15)

BigGuy said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/strawberry-astronaut get it while there is still some left


Wow!!

This stuff sounds awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Wow!!
> 
> This stuff sounds awesome!!



That it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/2/15)

2hrs left guys


----------



## Sir Vape (7/2/15)

JIMMY'S SHURB http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/summersale/products/shurb AT ONLY R240 A BOTTLE


----------



## Sir Vape (7/2/15)

Sale is closed. Thank you guys and good night


----------

